# First Female College Football Kicker To Score Points In A Game



## WhatInThe (Sep 13, 2015)

A female kicker for Kent State college football became the first player to score points in a college game kicking the extra point after a touch down.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-09-12-19-41-45


----------

